# Reciprocity



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

This is James Findley from the green machine re-scaping a 1200L tank. Dunno how many of you guys have seen any of their vids but there tanks are simply stunning. Bit of a long video but theres a ton of ideas and tips in it.


----------

